# Problem with eSataP > CF Reader on Win7



## duncand (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I just bought a DeLOCK Card Reader eSATAp > Compact Flash for my  Sony Vaio, and it does not show up in Win7. 
Has anyone had any experience with problematic eSata adapters? Windows detects the device, install drivers  (maybe?), tells me to reboot and when you insert a CF card, nothing.
Ive tried booting up with the Reader attached and with a card, still nothing.

Thanks

This is my vaio  model number, VPCEC2X5E.

http://www.equanet.co.uk/catalogue/item/it-equipment/Data Storage/Card-Memory/91689/A017709A


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi Duncan, welcome to the forum!  I'm not sure about your card reader, but wanted to say hi anyway.


----------



## clee01l (Apr 20, 2012)

Do you have both the eSATA cable and the USB cable connected to your PC?  The USB Cable is used to provide power to the eSATAp device. 

Does Windows Explorer (My Computer) see the device when there is a CF card inserted?


----------



## duncand (May 9, 2012)

binned it.


----------



## donoreo (May 9, 2012)

I was going to suggest that you may need to go into disc manager and refresh to see the device.  I have to do this with a hard drive dock that is connected to an eSATA port.


----------

